# Wanted, 7 seater car or jeep



## Autofix (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a Spanish registered 4x4 seven seater. Just about anything considered, maybe a seven seater car. 

Cash waiting.

PM for phone number.

Thanks.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Autofix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a Spanish registered 4x4 seven seater. Just about anything considered, maybe a seven seater car.
> 
> ...


Hi Autofix
We dont sell cars on here  and you cant advertise either  Plus you need to have posted a certain number of comments before you can use the PM facility ..... 

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Autofix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a Spanish registered 4x4 seven seater. Just about anything considered, maybe a seven seater car.
> 
> ...


Just pick up a Sur in English - plenty of choices.


----------

